# Angel eyes



## EDZ245 (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a 99 e39 and I'd like to up grade to the Angel eyes headlights. Does the wireing need to upgraded as well or is it plug in and play?


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

www.umnitza.com - we can do all of what you need


----------



## koogie21 (Apr 8, 2006)

anyone have an option about predator thinline for a 1998 528i.....looking for an upgrade...

Thanks


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

Better to look at the Chromium, while more expensive, it's brighter, longer lasting, better fitting, and more OEM looking.


----------



## koogie21 (Apr 8, 2006)

does a non-merchant have an option about the predator thinlines?


----------



## Bren517 (Mar 15, 2006)

ebays a good source as well, one of the guys searched "bmw angel eyes e39" and came out with the CCFL version which are really bright, apparently they really good and no problems with them, i'm considering doing the same thing when i have time. But also considering the OEM looking upgrade although more expensive.


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

Ebay gets you generic kits that aren't very good, or very bright.
Not all CCFL is the same - not with kit contents, warranty, or even brightness/longevity.


----------



## bmwguy259 (Apr 6, 2006)

1998 328i Alpine White

I was looking at umnitza's Projector36***8482; Performance DOT Spec Ellipsoids + Predator***8482;. I read in some other sources that if I change out my headlights to angel eyes/project lights, the computer will show up a light indicator saying that it needs to be replaced. Is it true?


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

bmwguy259 said:


> 1998 328i Alpine White
> 
> I was looking at umnitza's Projector36***8482; Performance DOT Spec Ellipsoids + Predator***8482;. I read in some other sources that if I change out my headlights to angel eyes/project lights, the computer will show up a light indicator saying that it needs to be replaced. Is it true?


No, it will not.
Your sources are inaccurate.

Unless you do HID, in which case, it's 99% chance you won't get the message anyways.:thumbup:


----------



## bmwguy259 (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a few questions about the same product from Umnitza (Projector36 Performance DOT Spec Ellipsoids + Predator). I don't know much about lighting so the questions may be stupid...but I'm really interested about the product:

1: Are the rings lit by LEDs? 
2: As one of the options, what is the Predator Xenix option?
3: What kind of bulbs are included? HIDs? Am I able to use HIDs without any adjustments?


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

bmwguy259 said:


> I have a few questions about the same product from Umnitza (Projector36 Performance DOT Spec Ellipsoids + Predator). I don't know much about lighting so the questions may be stupid...but I'm really interested about the product:
> 
> 1: Are the rings lit by LEDs?
> 2: As one of the options, what is the Predator Xenix option?
> 3: What kind of bulbs are included? HIDs? Am I able to use HIDs without any adjustments?


The rings are CCFL.
, Xenix is the halogen higher output bulb we carry.
HID is extra ost of course, but they can be done.
Please call us


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

Is the "Projector39 with Predator Angel Eyes" kit just for the angel eye conversion, or does it include the entire headlight, glass, projector, and all? My 97-00 non-Xenon headlights are pitted, and I'd like to get new covers, but at $200, your kit isn't that much more. Do you have daytime pics (preferably with the angel eyes off)? They remind me of the eBay versions, particularly the over-styled, chrome projector surround.

Thanks!


----------



## bmwguy259 (Apr 6, 2006)

umnitza said:


> The rings are CCFL.
> , Xenix is the halogen higher output bulb we carry.
> HID is extra ost of course, but they can be done.
> Please call us


If the HIDs are extra, are they just plug and play? or do I have to purchase other things?


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

They are completely plug and play.
Yes they are extra but you get all the pieces you need.

the P39 includes 2 headlights with a projector in the low beam.

Your headlighst are pitted, but covers won't change the headlight design. The pics on the site are all here:
http://www.umnitza.com/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=e39proj

They rae nothing like the eBay lights.


----------



## bmwguy259 (Apr 6, 2006)

Alright, so if I purchase the "Projector36 Performance DOT Spec Ellipsoids + Predator", for my options, would upgrading to the Xenix be better than installing HIDs...??



...and a random question; do you know a starting company called "SUPREMACY MOTORSPORTS"? I think the co-founder went to your warehouse somewhere in Dublin or one of those cities on 680/580?


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

Never heard of Supremacy, sinc eyou are in davis, drop by, we're only 45 minutes away.


----------



## svtcobra725 (May 9, 2006)

*Projector39 with Predator Angel Eyes???*

ok so im thinking about getting the Projector39 with Predator Angel Eyes for my 98 528i and i just had a couple of questions...

1 are the plug n play and does the package come with all the bulbs and lights needed

2 are the angel lights bright and are they blueish colored or the nast yellow lookin??

thank you very much


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

svtcobra725 said:


> ok so im thinking about getting the Projector39 with Predator Angel Eyes for my 98 528i and i just had a couple of questions...
> 
> 1 are the plug n play and does the package come with all the bulbs and lights needed
> 
> ...


You reuse your H7 bulbs from your car OR you can order H7 bulbs from us as well.

They are brighter than stock by 3X, they are also hyperwhite.


----------



## Bimmerboy19 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello Umnitza... I have a question about your products that you offer. I have a 1999 E46 323i Sedan. I would like to upgrade to Projector Angel Eyes lights, but I don't understand the concept of this. Do you just sell just the Angel Eyes or do you sell the whole Light Fixture? Can you please explain to me your products in detail. 

--Brandon


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

We sell both.
Give us a call We do sell both, it's all about your price desires


----------

